# discovery channel



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

CATEGORY Special, Documentary, Animals

SYNOPSIS Wild pigs are reproducing at an alarming rate in the U.S. and are becoming bigger and more aggressive.

DETAILS Sunday, June 6, 08:00 PM (60 Mins.)


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Did any one watch this? I thought it was very informational and it helped to understand why some of these pigs grow so big, biologists feel that some of our ferel hogs are cross bred with the russian boar, I dont know where this stran would of came from since water seperates us from russia however, it makes sense. I wasnt able to see the end of it however, if it was true that this stran matched some hogs in the U.S. we could be in for one heck of a nuisance with these pigs, oh an interesting thing too was that in order for the ferel hog population in georgia to be kept stable, 7 out of 10 pigs would have to be removed, that is how fast these things reproduce, very scary to think about.

Aaron


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/pig-bomb-super-pigs.html

I caught part of it and was intrigued.
At one time I thought it would be cool to have some wild hogs in my hunting area to hunt. I don't know what the HE** I was thinking.
The Russian strain of hogs probably got introduced through hunting enclosures. Hunting ranches advertise "Russian Boar" hunts so I suspect that is the source.

Big T


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

huntnfish247 said:


> Did any one watch this? I thought it was very informational and it helped to understand why some of these pigs grow so big, biologists feel that some of our ferel hogs are cross bred with the russian boar, I dont know where this stran would of came from since water seperates us from russia however, it makes sense. I wasnt able to see the end of it however, if it was true that this stran matched some hogs in the U.S. we could be in for one heck of a nuisance with these pigs, oh an interesting thing too was that in order for the ferel hog population in georgia to be kept stable, 7 out of 10 pigs would have to be removed, that is how fast these things reproduce, very scary to think about.
> 
> Aaron


I did watch the program and its rather alarming. A sow can breed 3 times in a 14 month period with an average of 6 each time, with those numbers they are soon to become more over populated and more of a nuisanse :yikes:


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

I would love the chance to shoot one.


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

bring on the pork , get out the bows and have fun while feeding the family


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

The size of our wild hogs is determined by the domestic breed line not if they are crosses with Russian boars.

Griff


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I saw the program the other day.....wow. Was this the same one on youtube called, "The Pig Bomb"??

The piece really drove home the scope of the problem we have here in the USA, not to mention worldwide.


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

the beer camp next door shot two escapees about 4 years ago so i think its a safe bet thats how the russains got in the gene pool


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

perchpile88 said:


> the beer camp next door shot two escapees about 4 years ago so i think its a safe bet thats how the russains got in the gene pool


I'd say that unless they came trotting over the Bering Straits they are getting out of these little farms. There is no regulation on raising hogs for private hunting ranches. We have a place near us that has been in that operation for nearly 20yrs. These are wild russian hogs. 

In Charlevoix county there were two sightings within the same month of a large russian (heavy fur and big tusks) wandering around our area foraging by himself. I saw that thing come into my bait pile (back when it was legal), it was a big one. Then there was the other sighting of two little ones in this ladies yard nibbling on her lawn. Each of them had one yellow tag on it's ear.

Countless locations such as these are the cause. A man decides he has the space, puts up a little wire and gets himself some feeder pigs....they do get out and many are not recovered or shot. Same with those that are finding fairly good money on the side fattening up russians for ranches that pay a good price for them.


----------



## Slippin' (Feb 6, 2000)

I may be preachin to the choir, but here goes.

CLOSE ALL GAME FARMS!!!!

They serve no good purpose for the hunting public and cause many problems including disease, invasive species(boars), and negative press for ethical hunters which PETA and others use to their advantage.

Every politician I meet receives my opinion on this subject. I hope you all voice your opinions if you feel the same.


----------

